# old tricycle pedal needed



## hotrod62 (Feb 4, 2012)

sorry for not posting on buy & sell but seems like mostly for bikes  hope for better results  here i  need  a tricycle pedal 2 3/4 block size getting ready to redo a 1940's junior  and the right side is shot rusted away i can save the left one i have two pictures of it i need the pedal to be able to complete this project pm  me if you have one off another trike that you can take off or cut spindle thanks.........


----------

